# Removing aluminum windows for cleaning



## Cbrand (Nov 23, 2019)

I’m going crazy. Any thoughts on how to remove an aluminum window (house built in 1959) for cleaning? There are no notches, I’ve unscrewed the tension tracks, nothing seems to pop out. Thoughts?


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

I don't know how they work but similar vinyl windows have a tab that needs to be removed


----------



## XSleeper (Sep 23, 2007)

Those aren't like tilts and sideloads. I don't believe they come out of the frame to clean, as the sashed were dropped into the frame of the unit just before the head piece was attached to the jambs. Cleaning them would be easier if the storm window wasn't on the outside.


----------



## dd57chevy (Jun 21, 2015)

I don't know your location , but in the Midwest , there were several brands of economy aluminum windows sold (post-war through the '50s) in which the movable sash _wasn't _removable .


You might try craning your head around & looking up at the bottom of the movable sash (when open) . There's a chance there are sliding clips that dis-engage the sash from the balance shoe .


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

Swiffer may be flat enough for reaching in between. The dusting kind comes with short handles. You probably can wet it and use to clean the outer glass.


----------



## Cbrand (Nov 23, 2019)

dd57chevy said:


> I don't know your location , but in the Midwest , there were several brands of economy aluminum windows sold (post-war through the '50s) in which the movable sash _wasn't _removable .
> 
> 
> You might try craning your head around & looking up at the bottom of the movable sash (when open) . There's a chance there are sliding clips that dis-engage the sash from the balance shoe .


Good point. It looks like there’s some kind of clip... but not shoe how to remove it. The lip around the window is also pretty big so even if I did remove it, I’m starting to think there’s no way I’d be able to get it out without removing the frame. I do greatly appreciate your thoughts.


----------



## Cbrand (Nov 23, 2019)

carpdad said:


> Swiffer may be flat enough for reaching in between. The dusting kind comes with short handles. You probably can wet it and use to clean the outer glass.



Hey, that’s not a bad idea. Thanks!


----------



## Cbrand (Nov 23, 2019)

XSleeper said:


> Those aren't like tilts and sideloads. I don't believe they come out of the frame to clean, as the sashed were dropped into the frame of the unit just before the head piece was attached to the jambs. Cleaning them would be easier if the storm window wasn't on the outside.


Yeah, agreed. That’s what I’m thinking. Id need to probably remove the frame to get the window out. Bummer.


----------



## Cbrand (Nov 23, 2019)

Nealtw said:


> I don't know how they work but similar vinyl windows have a tab that needs to be removed


I wish it was that easy. Those tab looking things are screwed into the frame and stop the window from going up too high. I tried removing them and no luck as the tension rail jams up. 🤨


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Cbrand said:


> I wish it was that easy. Those tab looking things are screwed into the frame and stop the window from going up too high. I tried removing them and no luck as the tension rail jams up. 🤨


The vinyl window we get here, you remove that and raise the window just a bit more than normal and that exposes the spring set up on each side that can be disconnected. It was a hopeful suggestion. :biggrin2:


----------

